
Watermarking documents before sending it to companies - Eun
https://eun.github.io/watermark/
======
Eun
I wonder if anyone else has/had the same problem? I started to mark all my
documents that I need to send (mostly for verification purposes) to any third
party (including government officials, insurances, etc...) to get _some_ kind
of extra layer of protection...

Which tools do you use or don't you do it at all?

